# If someone asked you if you want / wanted



## juan-luso

Hi. 

I don't know what word fits in the best or is correct. 

*If somene asked you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?*

I think that the valid one is "wanted", because it is in tune with the rest of the sentence. The whole of the sentence is a hypothetical situation.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Ambas son correctas. Depende de lo que quieras decir. Trata de poner ambas variantes en español y verás.


----------



## juan-luso

Si alguien te preguntara si quisieras ser un médico, ¿qué responderías?


----------



## SevenDays

juan-luso said:


> Hi.
> 
> I don't know what word fits in the best or is correct.
> 
> *If somene asked you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?*
> 
> I think that the valid one is "wanted", because it is in tune with the rest of the sentence. The whole of the sentence is a hypothetical situation.



With the basic conditional structure already established (_If someone *asked* ... what *would* you_), the verb in the subordinated part (starting with the second "if") can go either way: _want_ (more certainty) or _wanted_ (less certainty). The verb "wanted/wanted" is marking _modality_ (the subjective attitude of the speaker) and not "tense" (present or past).


----------



## Plain Language

Si es de un examen sólo te darían por buena "wanted" . Te estarían pidiendo una condicional del tipo II:

Type I conditional:    If +   Present   Simple   /  ...Future (simple)-->If you study you will pass.
Type II conditional:   If +  Past   Simple /   .... Conditional (simple)-->If you* studied* you would pass.
Type III conditional:  If + Past Perfect /....Perfect Conditional-->If you had studied you would have passed.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Un momento, amigos, a ver si nos aclaramos:

─ _Si alguien te preguntara si quieres ser médico, ¿qué responderías?_ es '_If someone asked you if you want to be a doctor, what would you answer?_'. La frase en inglés es ya una oración condicional de tipo II (lo que me hace preguntarme, ahora más que nunca, para qué c*** se molestó nadie en darles esos nombres tan prácticos a las condicionales).

─ _Si alguien te preguntara si {querías ~ quisiste} ser médico, ¿qué responderías?_ es '_If someone asked you if you wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?_'. Esta frase en inglés también es una oración condicional de tipo II.​
Por favor, decidme si me equivoco al suponer que las cinco frases son correctas y cómo se traducirían las tres españolas si no es exactamente de ese modo.

Por cierto, no entiendo la frase de juan-luso del post 3. ¿A qué se refiere ese «quisieras»? ¿Es de cortesía...?


----------



## Plain Language

Sendro Páez said:


> Un momento, amigos, a ver si nos aclaramos:
> 
> ─ _Si alguien te preguntara si quieres ser médico, ¿qué responderías?_ es '_If someone asked you if you want to be a doctor, what would you answer?_'. La frase en inglés es ya una oración condicional de tipo II (lo que me hace preguntarme, ahora más que nunca, para qué c*** se molestó nadie en darles esos nombres tan prácticos a las condicionales).
> 
> ─ _Si alguien te preguntara si {querías ~ quisiste} ser médico, ¿qué responderías?_ es '_If someone asked you if you wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?_'. Esta frase en inglés también es una oración condicional de tipo II.
> Por favor, decidme si me equivoco al suponer que las cinco frases son correctas y cómo se traducirían las tres españolas si no es exactamente de ese modo.



Cierto, Sendro Páez, me acabo de dar cuenta gracias a ti  de que la estructura de la condicional tipo II en esta frase sería así:

If someone *asked* you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what *would* you *answer*?

If+ (subject) someone + (Past Simple)*asked*.../ (Subject)you ...+conditional (simple) *would answer*...

Es decir, el primer verbo"asked" es el principal y el 2º verbo "asked" es de la oración subordinada sustantiva "si quieres ser medico". El 2º verbo "asked" en español es perfectamente correcto en presente y en pasado, pero en inglés, al ser una oración como las de estilo indirecto incluso queda mejor en pasado también. Ya que también hay unas normas más estrictas que en español para esto.

Estilo directo:  _Someone asked you:"do you want to be a doctor?"_
Estilo indirecto: _Someone asked you if you wanted to be a doctor".

Sendro, _¿qué opinas tú? ¿Estás de acuerdo conmigo?


----------



## Sendro Páez

Pues estoy de acuerdo contigo a medias, Plain Language. Por supuesto, el problema de esta frase es que la proposición subordinada sustantiva que funciona como complemento directo en la proposición subordinada adverbial condicional está en estilo indirecto. Me explico:

─ La proposición subordinada sustantiva: _Si {quieres ~ querías ~ quisiste} ser médico_ ('_{If ~ Whether} you {want ~ wanted} to be a doctor_'). Ojo, ese _si_ es una conjunción _anunciativa_, no condicional.
─ La proposición subordinada adverbial condicional (llamada técnicamente _prótasis_, otra denominación prescindible): _Si alguien te preguntara si {quieres ~ querías ~ quisiste} ser médico_ ('_If someone asked you {if ~ whether} you {want ~ wanted} to be a doctor_').
─ La proposición principal de la oración compuesta de sentido condicional (llamada técnicamente _apódosis_), _¿Qué responderías?_ ('_What would you answer?_'), creo que no causa problemas, aunque causaría aun menos problemas si la oración no fuera interrogativa, claro está.​
Si pasamos a estilo directo la parte complicada, tenemos:

─ Una nueva proposición subordinada adverbial condicional: _Si alguien te preguntara «¿{Quieres ~ Querías ~ Quisiste} ser médico?»_ ('_If someone asked you, "{Do ~ Did} you want to be a doctor?"_').​
Desde luego, el cambio entre estilo directo e indirecto conlleva un replanteamiento de los tiempos verbales. Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con esto:



Plain Language said:


> Estilo directo: _Someone asked you:"do you want to be a doctor?"_
> Estilo indirecto: _Someone asked you if you wanted to be a doctor"._



Se corresponde perfectamente con el cambio debido en español:

─ Estilo directo: _Alguien te preguntó: ¿Quieres ser médico?_
─ Estilo indirecto: _Alguien te preguntó si querías ser médico_.​
Sin embargo, las frases interrogativas en estilo indirecto que nos ha traído juan-luso no son unas enunciativas normales y corrientes, sino que están insertadas en una _oración condicional de cumplimiento futuro posible, con matiz de duda o conjetura_ (lo que se llama en inglés _de Tipo II_ o, con mucho mejor criterio, _present unreal_). Por eso está el verbo principal _preguntar_ ('_to ask_') en subjuntivo y tiene valor de futuro, ambas cosas tanto en inglés como en español.

Si la frase principal fuera una _oración condicional de cumplimiento futuro objetivamente previsible_ (en inglés, _de Tipo I_ o, mejor, _future possible_), la cosa sería:

─ _Si alguien te pregunta si {quieres ~ querías ~ quisiste} ser médico, ¿qué responderás?_ ('_If someone asks you {if ~ whether} you {want ~ wanted} to be a doctor, what will you answer?_').​
Para mí, y corregidme si me equivoco, el tiempo verbal de la subordinada sustantiva en estos casos no está regido por la coordinación gramatical con el resto de la frase, sino por la coherencia semántica con lo que se quiere expresar. Es decir, ¿qué información querría recabar ese hipotético _alguien_ ('_someone_'), la pretensión profesional actual o la pasada? Contestada esta pregunta, sabremos si hemos de escribir '_want_' o '_wanted_'. De ahí mi respuesta en el post 2 y por qué no entendí la aclaración de juan-luso en el post 3.


----------



## SevenDays

De partida, confesaré que esto de las _condicionales I, II, III_ siempre me deja un poco mareado (las prefiero en términos de *real ~* *unreal*, pero eso es otro tema). En la oración que nos concierne (como ya dije), con la estructura condicional ya establecida (_if someone asked ... what would you..._), ese "asked" se refiere al presente-futuro y marca modalidad (de _posibilidad_) y no tiempo pasado.  Como la subordinada "depende" de la principal, se entiende que "want" y "wanted" también expresan modalidad (_certeza; menos certeza_). Para que el verbo "querer" marque "tiempo pasado", habrá que introducir un auxiliar y así creamos un tiempo perfecto (_completo, acabado_, como todo lo que es "pasado"): _If someone asked you _(ahora)_ if you *had wanted* _(en el pasado) _to be a doctor, what would you answer?_  Esto es, estrictamente hablando, lo que pide la gramática. Claro, en la practica (habla informal), no es raro que el pretérito simple sustituya al compuesto para expresar _tiempo pasado, _y así podría ser en _If someone asked you_ (ahora) _if you wanted_ (en el pasado) _to be a doctor, what would you answer?_ En ese caso, sólo el hablante/contexto despejará la duda.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Puf, SevenDays, ahora me has dejado con cara de signo de interrogación... En lo que digiero el trago, y ya que has abierto la puerta a los tiempos perfectos, ¿cómo habría de interpretarse un '_have wanted_' en esa posición?


----------



## SevenDays

Esos dos tiempos compuestos expresan _anterioridad_, y la diferencia es el punto de referencia (en _had wanted_, el punto de referencia es un punto en el pasado; en _have wanted_, el punto de referencia es el "presente" en el que se encuentra el hablante). El efecto pragmático de estos tiempos compuestos (que en realidad introducen aspecto perfectivo) es que "had wanted" y "have wanted" ya no se interpretan con un sentido de modalidad (como el "asked" de "if someone *asked* you"), y pasan a marcar tiempo pasado, precisamente porque se refieren algo como ya acabado (en el pasado o en el presente). Bueno, por lo menos así se ve el mundo desde mi ventana ...


----------



## Plain Language

Bueno, ahora hay que decidirse por una respuesta para _juan-luso:_
Yo creo que la respuesta adecuada es *"wanted".*
Los demás, ¿qué opinan? Animo incluso a más personas a que dejen su opinión al respecto.


----------



## juan-luso

Hola y disculpen por no contestar antes. Intuitivamente usé el Pretérito Imperfecto del Subjuntivo "quisieras/quisieses" para ésa oración. Lo hice más que nada por costumbre, aquí se emplea ése tiempo verbal.


----------



## Forero

juan-luso said:


> Si alguien te preguntara si quisieras ser un médico, ¿qué responderías?


If somebody were to ask you whether you would like to be a doctor, what would you answer?
o
If someone asked you if you might want to be a doctor, what would you answer?


----------



## gunnros

SevenDays said:


> Para que el verbo "querer" marque "tiempo pasado", habrá que introducir un auxiliar y así creamos un tiempo perfecto (_completo, acabado_, como todo lo que es "pasado"): _If someone asked you _(ahora)_ if you *had wanted* _(en el pasado) _to be a doctor, what would you answer?_



¿Lo mismo vale en español? Es decir, al usar el imperfecto de querer (_si querías ser doctor_) se deduce que la pregunta incluye la posibilidad de que todavía _quieras serlo_. En cambio, con el pretérito se daría a entender que se habla del pasado (_en algún periodo de tu vida quisiste serlo_)
_ ¿_Lo tengo claro?


----------



## trailboss

*If someone asked you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?*


*It must be "wanted." It is completely ungrammatical and unnatural to say or write "want" instead of "wanted." 

In my opinion, no one would ever say or write that.*


----------



## Plain Language

trailboss said:


> *If someone asked you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?*
> 
> 
> *It must be "wanted." It is completely ungrammatical and unnatural to say or write "want" instead of "wanted."
> 
> In my opinion, no one would ever say or write that.*




Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Forero

_If someone asked you whether you want to be a doctor, what would you answer?_
_If someone asked you if you want to be a doctor, what would you answer?_ */* *[Está bien si if quiere decir exactamente lo mismo que whether; si if quiere introducir una condición, depende.]*


----------



## merquiades

Regardless of what might theoretically be correct, the present tense (want) just sounds wrong to me whatever the intention of the speaker is.

If someone asked you if you wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?

If someone were to ask you if you wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?

If someone were to ask you if you might want to be a doctor, what would you answer?


----------



## trailboss

merquiades said:


> Regardless of what might theoretically be correct, the present tense (want) just sounds wrong to me whatever the intention of the speaker is.
> 
> If someone asked you if you wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?
> 
> If someone were to ask you if you wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?
> 
> If someone were to ask you if you might want to be a doctor, what would you answer?



It is not theoretically correct. It's simply ungrammatical. Ungrammatical sentences always sound wrong.

The conditional subjunctive just cannot be spoken or written that way. And it isn't. You must use "wanted."

(Mod edit: merge consecutive posts. -fp)


----------



## Forero

trailboss said:


> It is not theoretically correct. It's simply ungrammatical. Ungrammatical sentences always sound wrong.
> 
> The conditional subjunctive just cannot be spoken or written that way. And it isn't. You must use "wanted."


It does not always sound wrong to me. Conditional subjunctive?

In the sentence we are looking at, even if we assume that _asked_ is subjunctive and _would answer_ is conditional, "if you want to be a doctor" is the direct object of _asked_, so it may be taken to act as only a noun phrase (with _if_ meaning "whether"), not as an adverbial of condition at all. There is no need for a noun clause to change tense or mood.

Suppose no one asks you if you want to be a doctor, and suppose I want to know what you would answer if someone did. In describing this supposition, I use present tense in the noun clause "if you want to be a doctor" to express a question about your present wishes. As a question, it is neither true nor false, and it cannot be contrary to fact.

Assuming that _asked_ here is subjunctive to suggest that no one really asks you that question, it is still the same question and we do not need to change the tense or mood of that question about your present wishes:

_If someone asked_ [subjunctive]_ you if_/_whether you want to be a doctor_ [direct object of asked, expressing a question about your present wishes]_, what would you answer_ [conditional]_?_


----------



## trailboss

*


juan-luso said:



			Hi.

I don't know what word fits in the best or is correct.

If somene asked you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?

I think that the valid one is "wanted", because it is in tune with the rest of the sentence. The whole of the sentence is a hypothetical situation.
		
Click to expand...


To Juan Luso:

Again, your instinct is correct. "Wanted" is correct and "want" is ungrammatical in the sentence.*


----------



## Forero

trailboss said:


> *
> To Juan Luso:
> 
> Again, your instinct is correct. "Wanted" is correct and "want" is ungrammatical in the sentence.*


Welcome to the forum, Trailboss.

But please speak for yourself.


----------



## Amapolas

Sendro Páez said:


> Para mí, y corregidme si me equivoco, el tiempo verbal de la subordinada sustantiva en estos casos no está regido por la coordinación gramatical con el resto de la frase, sino por la coherencia semántica con lo que se quiere expresar. Es decir, ¿qué información querría recabar ese hipotético _alguien_ ('_someone_'), la pretensión profesional actual o la pasada? Contestada esta pregunta, sabremos si hemos de escribir '_want_' o '_wanted_'. De ahí mi respuesta en el post 2 y por qué no entendí la aclaración de juan-luso en el post 3.



Creo que el quid de la cuestión gira alrededor de esto que pone aquí Sendro acerca de la coherencia semántica por encima de la coordinación gramatical. Después de todo, si te están preguntando por algo que todavía quieres y es una hipótesis a futuro, usar el presente indicativo es una opción perfectamente lógica, más allá de que la otra proposición esté en subjuntivo pretérito. Yo siempre lo he interpretado de este modo.

Es posible, y corregidme también a mí si me equivoco, que en español seamos más flexibles con esto, mientras que en otras lenguas la regla sea más rígida.


----------



## chileno

OK, veamos si puedo añadir a la mazamorra.... pero solo en castellano. 

Revisa con lo que quieres decir en Inglés.

*If somene asked you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?*

Si alguien te preguntara si *quieres/querías, quisieras* ser un doctor...

Vale?


----------



## SevenDays

chileno said:


> OK, veamos si puedo añadir a la mazamorra.... pero solo en castellano.
> 
> Revisa con lo que quieres decir en Inglés.
> 
> *If somene asked you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what would you answer?*
> 
> Si alguien te preguntara si *quieres/querías, quisieras* ser un doctor...
> 
> Vale?



Pues, sí, esa es la idea. El "wanted" será "querías" o "quisieras", según el contexto (temporal/pasado "querías" o de modalidad "quisieras"). El subjuntivo propiamente tal en inglés no se conjuga (es el infinitivo sin "to"). En la frase de este hilo, tenemos un "if" que de partida nos pone en lo _hipotético_; de ahí en adelante, los modos se acomodan de acuerdo al contexto y a la actitud del hablante. Nada raro en eso. Incluso, perfectamente se puede decir "If someone asks you," con el presente de indicativo "ask*s*" (para más certeza), precisamente por el contexto de algo "supuesto" que transmit "if".


----------



## chileno

Gracias SevenDays...Le estaba respondiendo al que escribió el mensaje original...puesto que también habla castellano y éste, nativamente.


----------



## Forero

SevenDays said:


> Pues, sí, esa es la idea. El "wanted" será "querías" o "quisieras", según el contexto (temporal/pasado "querías" o de modalidad "quisieras").


Y el "want" será "quieres", ¿no? Para mí está bien la frase de "want", pero otros dicen que no valga. ¿Vale la frase de "quieres"?





> El subjuntivo propiamente tal en inglés no se conjuga (es el infinitivo sin "to").


Hay dos subjuntivos en inglés, como en español, pero siguen sus propias reglas. "He were" siempre es subjuntivo; "wanted" es subjuntivo cuando significa "quisiera".





> En la frase de este hilo, tenemos un "if" que de partida nos pone en lo _hipotético_; de ahí en adelante, los modos se acomodan de acuerdo al contexto y a la actitud del hablante. Nada raro en eso.


El segundo _if_ es diferente por ser "if you want/wanted to be a doctor" el O.D. de "asked". Para mí no introduce un hipotético sino un interrogativo indirecto, la cuestión de si quieres/querías ser doctor o no. Si la cuestión es si quieres ser doctor en el presente, digo "if/whether you want to be a doctor", no "... wanted ...".





> Incluso, perfectamente se puede decir "If someone asks you," con el presente de indicativo "ask*s*" (para más certeza), precisamente por el contexto de algo "supuesto" que transmit "if".


"Mixed conditional" sería posible, pero tendría que explicarse el "would". Lo más usual es "If someone asked ..., what would you ...?" o "If someone asks ..., what will you ...?".

Pero en este caso, como lo veo yo, "want" con "asked" no constituye un "mixed conditional" pues el _if_ es interrogativo.


----------



## SevenDays

Forero said:


> Y el "want" será "quieres", ¿no? Para mí está bien la frase de "want", pero otros dicen que no valga. ¿Vale la frase de "quieres"?Hay dos subjuntivos en inglés, como en español, pero siguen sus propias reglas. "He were" siempre es subjuntivo; "wanted" es subjuntivo cuando significa "quisiera".El segundo _if_ es diferente por ser "if you want/wanted to be a doctor" el O.D. de "asked". Para mí no introduce un hipotético sino un interrogativo indirecto, la cuestión de si quieres/querías ser doctor o no. Si la cuestión es si quieres ser doctor en el presente, digo "if/whether you want to be a doctor", no "... wanted ..."."Mixed conditional" sería posible, pero tendría que explicarse el "would". Lo más usual es "If someone asked ..., what would you ...?" o "If someone asks ..., what will you ...?".
> 
> Pero en este caso, como lo veo yo, "want" con "asked" no constituye un "mixed conditional" pues el _if_ es interrogativo.



Sí, "quieres" por supuesto vale. En el uso de _modalidad_, quieres = want; quisieras/quisieses = wanted. En el uso _temporal_, wanted (past) = querías/quiso. Con respecto a la _forma_ del subjuntivo, sí, también la representa "were" (un vestigio del Old English). Y luego están los recursos linguisticos para expresar modalidad (de hipótesis, modalidad, deseo, etc.), que incluyen los verbos modales, el pasado de indicativo, el "if" de este hilo, etc. En todo lo que has dicho en este hilo, estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Eso sí, todas estas combinaciones verbales son posibles porque la frase no es precisamente condicional, en el sentido de que no hay una "condición" para que algo se cumpla (como en "if I had money, I would buy a car"). En _If someone asked/asks you if you want/wanted to be a doctor, what would/do you say?_ no hay ninguna "condición" típica de las condicionales; sencillamente se busca una _respuesta_ a lo que _se pregunta _(pero esto ya es otro tema).


----------

